# Angeln in Griechenland Chalkidiki, nähe Thessaloniki, wer weiß was zum Bonito Angeln



## brookshaw (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal meine ersten Erfahrungen zum Meeresangeln in Griechenland. Bin über neue Tips und Erfaohrungen recht glücklich da wir in der Regel 2 mal im Jahr dort Urlaub machen und sowohl ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Aussenboarder für die KLüste als auch ein Seetaugliches Boot beide mit Echolot zur Verfügung stehen.
Im ersten jahr war das Ganze recht erfolglos da wir nur vom Ufer aus geangelt haben. 
Die Griechen selber fangen auch fast ausschließlich nur Handgroßes Kruppzeug. In diesem Frühjahr waren wir zum ersten Mal mit dem Gummiboot auf dem Wasser, anfangs ohne großen Erfolg. 
Irgendwann haben wir uns dann mehr mit dem Echolot befasst und eine Stelle gefunden wo es sehr steil ins Meer abfällt, bis auf ca auf 100m Tiefe etwa 30 m vom Ufer entfernt. Geangelt haben wir bei einer Wassertiefe von 4-8m.
An dieser Stelle hat es regelmässig auf unsere hinterher geschleppten Gummifische gebissen. Hat richtig laune gemacht da es permanent an der Rute zuppte. Gefischt haben wir hauptsächlich mit 8cm langen schlanken Gummifischen mit einen 15g blei um den Fisch auf Tiefe zu bringen.
Einheimische Angler behaupten dass in den Sommermonaten viele Thunfische in dieser Region zu fangen sind. 
Unsere größten Fische haben wir in einem Buch als Bernsteinmakrele ausfindig gemacht, schöner Fisch ca. 40-50 cm groß und grätenfrei. Werde mal ein Foto hinterherposten. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Tipps wie man Thunfische oder Bonitos findet, wie weit man sich vom Ufer entfernen muß und welche Köder und Montagen ratsam sind.
In vier tagen geht es wieder dorthin, wer weiß was wir diesmal fangen. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## brookshaw (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland Chalkidiki, nähe Thessaloniki, wer weiß was zum Bonito Ang*

So, Fotos:


----------



## Eschundco (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland Chalkidiki, nähe Thessaloniki, wer weiß was zum Bonito Ang*

du brauchst im Herbst gute Ausrüstung, da dort der Blue Fin vorkommen kann (70 Shimano oder 80 Penn Intern.)
Im Vorsommer kommen dort die little Tunny's  kleine Thun 7-14 Kg geht gut mit Fliege. 
Aber meist wird dort in der Drift gefischt mit ein paar Ruten, Ballone dran und eine in 60 m Tiefe die anderen immer etwas flacher werden, bis Oberfläche. Der Köder Sadinen oder Makrele


----------



## O_Psaras (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland Chalkidiki, nähe Thessaloniki, wer weiß was zum Bonito Ang*

Hallo 

nur mal so .

Ihr wisst das man in Griechenland für das Meeresangeln vom
Boot aus eine Lizenz braucht .

genaugenommen 2 Lizenzen 1 fürs Boot und 1 für den Angler .

es reicht schon für eine saftige Strafe wenn man an Bord
eine Angel hat , alo nochnichmal angelt .

Gruß aus Griechenland

O_Psaras


----------

